# ليس محلل البيانات أو مهندس البرمجيات.. هذه الوظيفة هي الأعلى أجرا في فيسبوك



## paul iraqe (3 سبتمبر 2020)

البيانات والهندسة والسياسة والمحتوى هي المجالات الأبرز التي يشغلها موظفو فيسبوك (وكالة الأناضول)
 

راجع موقع  (Business Insider) بيانات الرواتب التي نشرتها حكومة الولايات المتحدة لتحديد مقدار رواتب الموظفين في فيسبوك (Facebook).
 وحصل الموقع على هذه البيانات من طلبات التأشيرة التي تقدمها الشركات كل  عام، والتي يُطلب منها تحديد المبلغ الذي تنوي دفعه لكل عامل إذا تمت  الموافقة على طلبهم.
 البيانات لها قيود، فهي تُظهر الرواتب الأساسية المحتملة للموظفين، ولا  تشمل منح الأسهم. كما أنها تعطي رؤية لرواتب الشركة فقط عندما تحاول توظيف  عمال أجانب. ولذلك ربما تكون هناك وظائف ليست موجودة في القائمة تشمل  استخدام العمالة من داخل الولايات المتحدة الأميركية.
 لكن الشركات مطالبة قانونا بدفع أجور العمال الأجانب نفسها التي تدفعها  للموظفين المحليين، مما يعني أن البيانات توفر نافذة على ما يدفعه فيسبوك  لمجموعة متنوعة من الأدوار عبر مؤسسته، من الهندسة إلى التصميم.
  هذه مجموعة من الوظائف في فيسبوك التي حصل الموقع على دخل أصحابها السنوي.










 موقع بيزنس إنسايدر حصل على رواتب العاملين في فيسبوك من طلبات التأشيرة (وكالة الأنباء الأوروبية) 

*البيانات والهندسة*

 في مجال البيانات والهندسة، يحصل عالم البيانات على راتب يبدأ من 110  آلاف و659 دولارا ويصل إلى 216 ألفا و331 دولارًا في السنة، أما مهندس  البرمجيات فيتراوح راتبه السنوي بين 110 آلاف دولار و280 ألف دولار، في حين  يتقاضى مهندس البيانات مبلغ 110 آلاف دولار إلى 195 ألفا و424 دولارا.
 من جانب آخر يحصل عالم الأبحاث على ما يتراوح بين 135 ألف دولار و250  ألفا و527 دولار في السنة من عمله في فيسبوك، وتعطي الشركة مدير الهندسة من  171 ألف دولار إلى 280 ألف دولار في السنة، ويتقاضى مدير البرنامج الفني  من 111 ألفا و636 دولارا إلى 225 ألف دولار في السنة.
  ومن الرواتب العالية في فيسبوك مدير الهندسة الذي يبلغ راتبه 345 ألفا  و221 دولارا، في حين يحصل مصمم المنتج على راتب يتراوح بين 105 آلاف دولار  و199 ألفا و355 دولارا، أما مهندس الواجهة الأمامية فيصل راتبه إلى 225 ألف  دولار، ومدير المنتج معدل راتبه بين 110 آلاف دولار و240 ألف دولار سنويا.










 وظيفة نائب الرئيس للشؤون العالمية والاتصالات من أعلى المناصب في فيسبوك (غيتي) 

*السياسة والمحتوى والبحث*

 تخصص إستراتيجي المحتوى يتراوح معدل راتبه بين 115 و180 ألف دولار،  بينما يصل راتب مؤلف الإعلانات إلى 186 ألفا و376 دولارا، وراتب مدير  برنامج سياسة الموقع يبلغ 150 ألف دولار، وراتب المتخصص في الابداع الفني  112 ألفا و172 دولارا سنويا.
 ويعد دور الباحث في مجال تجربة المستخدم المعروفة اختصارا بـ"يو إكس"  (UX) حيويا ولهذا يبلغ سقف راتبه من 120 إلى 162 ألف دولار، في حين يصل  راتب مدير تسويق المنتجات إلى 205 ألفا و680 دولارا، والمدير المالي إلى  180 ألف دولار سنويا.
 ويحصل محلل الأعمال على راتب يتراوح بين 130 ألف دولار وبين 201 ألف  و676 دولارا، في وقت يصل فيه راتب مدير الأحداث والفعاليات إلى 143 ألفا  و343 دولارا، والمحلل الأمني 145 ألفا و89 دولارا، أما راتب المستشار  الرئيسي فهو 210 ألف دولار سنويا.
 ويعتبر نائب الرئيس للشؤون العالمية والاتصالات من أعلى المناصب في  فيسبوك، ويحصل صاحبه من الشركة سنويا على راتب يقدر بـ655 ألفا و500 دولار.


----------



## كليماندوس (27 ديسمبر 2020)

*يا خسارة ، لم اجد تخصصى بينهم 
ربما بفرصة اخرى ، و على كل ، شكرا صديقى باول على الموضوع الشيق
و تقبل فائق تحياتى*


----------



## paul iraqe (31 ديسمبر 2020)

كليماندوس قال:


> *يا خسارة ، لم اجد تخصصى بينهم
> ربما بفرصة اخرى ، و على كل ، شكرا صديقى باول على الموضوع الشيق
> و تقبل فائق تحياتى*






معلش


كل الشكر والعرفان على حضورك المتميز وردك العطر
سلاماً لحضرتك ممتلئ بالمحبة الاخوية
تحياتي وتقديري
دمت بكل خير وعز


----------

